

Hacked electronic road signs warn of zombie attack - knieveltech
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090204/ap_on_re_us/highway_signs_zombies

======
rocha
That reminds me of a hack from a few years ago, on Mass. Ave. right across
MIT: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/noii/2331087223/>

